

Ask HN: Open source web app html/css templates? - stephenbez

Does anyone know of any good open source web app html/css templates?<p>I've got a web app I want to put on GitHub but the template I'm currently using is free-as-in-beer, but not GPL/Creative-Commons licensed.<p>When I search Google, all I get is templates for business websites or blogs.<p>Something like http://www.gooeytemplates.com/templates/ would be great.<p>Thanks!
======
proexploit
There certainly is a lack of good free templates available. If you want to get
in contact with me, I'll make a template to your specifications and release it
GPL via github for everyone.

------
jolan
<http://pilu.github.com/web-app-theme/>

~~~
jjoe
What's the licensing for this theme? Can one just use the source/theme?

Regards

~~~
jsouza
It's under MIT License <https://github.com/pilu/web-app-
theme/blob/master/LICENSE>

------
tylerhall
<http://github.com/tylerhall/yui-app-theme>

------
jessor
<http://opensourcetemplates.org/>

------
discordance
<http://www.lessframework.com>

Grid based css with inline queries for mobile/ipad/desktop.

------
rimantas
Open Source Web Design: <http://www.oswd.org/> But you have to look for
yourself how good they are.

~~~
hippich
i have used templates from this site back in 2005. just checked - same
templates. probably, this site is outdated.

~~~
shadowpwner
Yup, the site hasn't been updated for at least 2 years now.

------
mathgladiator
I'm building a UI html/css framework-template thingy, but I'm not sure if it
is "good" yet.

<http://www.longbeardstudios.com/>

------
blutonium
Thoughtbot has a project that might help a bit:
<https://github.com/thoughtbot/flutie>

------
OneWhoFrogs
<http://www.freecsstemplates.org/>

501 excellent templates on this website.

